# Friday Afternoon



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Had my first cousin in from Mississippi this weekend. Great day on the beach. Jon caught his first Pompano and a personal best Red Fish. We caught enough Whiting for dinner, I caught another bull Red, and the usual variety of undesirables...shark, Southern Stingray, Catfish...Oh, and Jon had an Osprey dive and snag a catfish he was reeling in. He dropped it when the line tightened up, but came back to get it after release.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang, What a way to hook them up...... pun intended... Nice report.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Now that's a proper way to treat kin folks !


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Excellent... :thumbup:

I didn't do squat on Friday afternoon (late) at Langdon, and stayed until sunset. I shared the space with a distant cousin:


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I know that guy! Not that I would ever do this...but a "friend" has started taking an airsoft pistol with him to protect his bait. :whistling:



Chechem said:


> Excellent... :thumbup:
> 
> I didn't do squat on Friday afternoon (late) at Langdon, and stayed until sunset. I shared the space with a distant cousin:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Finally, someone found Fred. I was a little concerned on my last fishing trip, cause Fred never showed up. And Fred's always there !


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice reds and awesome first pompano. Love putting people on new fish. 

Fred got into my Cup O Shrimp this weekend but only for a minute until I scared him away.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I had Fred and a couple of his close friends stop by in OBA a couple of weeks ago. Persistent!


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> Finally, someone found Fred. I was a little concerned on my last fishing trip, cause Fred never showed up. And Fred's always there !


Glad to hear he has a name. But he brought a friend, named _____ ??


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

That is his wife: Ethel.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Crazy Old Phil said:


> That is his wife: Ethel.


Didn't know she was spoken for. 
You should know, she spent the entire afternoon flirting with me!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sad but I hear he's been running around on Ethel. He's been seen several times at the beach with Henrietta. I guess that might explain why Ethel hung out and flirted with you. Probably just lonely, but she may be looking for a new sugar daddy too !


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> Sad but I hear he's been running around on Ethel. He's been seen several times at the beach with Henrietta. I guess that might explain why Ethel hung out and flirted with you. Probably just lonely, but she may be looking for a new sugar daddy too !


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## northportcjm (Jun 9, 2009)

One time a beer spilled in our bait bucket. We caught Fred after he ate some of those marinated shrimp. He flew around in circles for a while then staggered away down the beach toward Ethel. Bet he had a hard time explaining that one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful fish there Pompano Joe...Nice report.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

northportcjm said:


> One time a beer spilled in our bait bucket. We caught Fred after he ate some of those marinated shrimp. He flew around in circles for a while then staggered away down the beach toward Ethel. Bet he had a hard time explaining that one












Friday afternoon at Langdon a guy gave Fred a huge squid. Fred picked it up from the sand, walked down to the water and dropped it in, then picked it up again and paraded around the tourists posing for photos without ever trying to swallow it. :yes:


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

this thread is hilarious, you could write a book on the adventures of Fred and Ethel.


----------

